# 1985 nissan pickup with the z24 motor overheating



## black out 85 nissan (Jun 15, 2011)

So my 1985 nissan pickup has had an overheating problem since I brought it. I have replaced the water pump, thermostat, fan clutch, and all the hoses. when i had the raditator drained there was no oil or rust in the engine coolent. There is a small coolent leak that starts right before the engine starts overheating. Then the idle will climb at a fast rate. I was wondering what are the possible problems it is having. I have a feeling that the head gasket is blown. thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

by chance, did you pressure test the rad ? Where is the coolant leak coming from ? Any white smoke form the exhaust? Coolant loss ? Do you have the fan shroud on ? Did you try taking a garden hose from the back side of the rad and flushing any debris out? Just thoughts......


----------

